# Nissan Ride Before the Pros in Downtown LA 5/20/12



## DM5 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just a heads up on an event before the Amgen tour that ends in DTLA

Nissan Ride Before the Pros | Amgen Tour of California



> The 'Nissan Ride Before the Pros', taking place in downtown Los Angeles on Sunday May 20, 2012 from 8:00-9:30 AM, will allow cyclists of all levels to ride on a 5-mile closed circuit course which will be part of the 2012 Amgen Tour of California‘s eighth and final stage taking place that same day. FREE to participants of all experience levels, the Nissan Ride Before the Pros will begin and end at the official finish line where the professional riders competing in the 2012 Amgen Tour of California will cross to complete the 42.6-mile stage they started in Beverly Hills on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills earlier that day.
> 
> Along the way, riders taking part in the event, which begins at L.A. LIVE at the foot of STAPLES Center, will head up Olive Street passing Pershing Square before a “sprint” past the historic Biltmore Hotel, up a challenging incline while heading towards Disney Hall and the Los Angeles County Music Center. The riders will ultimately reach City Hall and City Hall Park before making a loop back towards the iconic Jewelry District prior to arriving back at the L.A. LIVE district.
> 
> Along the way, riders will also pass hundreds of iconic downtown restaurants, businesses, museums and other landmarks with thousands of residents and fans lining the streets cheering them on while waiting for the best professional riders in the world to pass by shortly thereafter along the eight and final stage of the 2012 Amgen Tour of California.


Hollywood or anyone from the Valley, what's a decent route to downtown?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DM5 said:


> Hollywood or anyone from the Valley, what's a decent route to downtown?


find your way to the Zoo and hop on the bike path at Victory/Riverside and Zoo Dr.

exit at the end and continue south to right on San Fernando Rd (Av 19), then right on Pasadena, and right on Broadway. That will take you through Chinatown and into DTLA.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

The article in the Times said you have to sign up beforehand, although there is no charge.

FWIW - I'd expect this turn into a hammerfest.

JSR


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DM5 said:


> Just a heads up on an event before the Amgen tour that ends in DTLA


Pro-stalker tip:

many of the Pros will be staying / hanging out at the JW Marriott at LA Live on Saturday night. 

*not that I would know this*

Somehow, last year Andy Schleck took my picture for my Gallery.

but lets just keep that between us. :wink:


----------



## DM5 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hollywood said:


> Pro-stalker tip:
> 
> many of the Pros will be staying / hanging out at the JW Marriott at LA Live on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


That is an awesome gallery


----------

